# 08´fuelpump



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

i need to buy new fuelpump for my brute but if i buy it from my local dealer it will cost 1301 us dollars i have found one on http://www.mrcycles.com/fiche_select.asp for 412 dollars . 
Do you guys know whwere they are cheapest or if somebody make some aftermarket pump?????:confusion::confusion:


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

man,$1,300.oo Thats crazy.Good luck


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Man thats insane!! 

What is wrong with yours?


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

this is because i am in iceland ,we have high toll and taxes new brute from the dealer is around 12000 dollars and can am outlander 800 is around 23000 dollars, but my monthly paycheck is around 2000 dollars when i have paid all taxes ..


but where is chapest to buy parts online ??????


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Man thats insane!!
> 
> What is wrong with yours?



i belive little of sand has somehow get into the tank so the pressure falls quickly after i switch the bike on 

is maybe possible too reipair those pums????????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

can you order from bikebandit.com ?


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.bikebandit.com/fuel-pumps-for-2008-kawasaki-kvf750f8f/c/a643979?m=17994&t=1


do you guys think this could work 

and yes i can buy from bikebandit.com


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i dunno.
You would have to tie this into the stock wiring.
the computer gets a signal from that thing of some sort. im sure it would have to be the same of the computer isnt going to be happy.


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i dunno.
> You would have to tie this into the stock wiring.
> the computer gets a signal from that thing of some sort. im sure it would have to be the same of the computer isnt going to be happy.



Sometimes it is possible to fool the computer


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

can somebody post the specs of the oem fuelpump , 

pressure and flow


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I would suggest you down load the 08-09 Brute 750FI service manual. It has close to 100 pages dedicated to the fuel system on the FI brutes. It would really help you out.

Here is the info you asked for.


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

I have fixed the pump , i took it apart and cleaned it (alot of dirt in there )

i replaced 2 rubber o-rings and put everything back together and it works good now ,
i think the proplem was the o-rings but not the dirt 

just wanted too share this in case of someone will have similar proplem sometimes:bigok:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool. Glad it didnt cost you 412$ or whatever


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you take pictures of the process? I would have loved to have seen it.
The manual states that the fuel pump unable to be disassembled for filter cleaning and such. I knew it could be done!
Got pics? That would have made an excellent how-to article!


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

i did not take many pics but my friend took some here they are


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

*spinning the wheels*

after i finished to fix the fuelpump:mimbrules: i took it for a spin on the workshopfloor:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL thats some crazy stuff right there:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i would love to be doing that on my stock tires!
nice dismount


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for your comments i am sorry for the lack of pictures if i ever take the pump apart again then i will take more detailed pictures


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys. I have my fuel pump disassembled right now. It got kind of a black soot all in it and the filter is black! I am wondering if there is any way to clean the filter? I took it apart because it only comes on about once every ten times i turn the key. I am thinking its a dirty connection but went ahead and took the pump apart because I figured it was probably dirty too...








This ones not very clear, but you get the point


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

awesome. thanks for the pics. what material is the filter made of?


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I have no idea.... feels like one of them like coal type little sacks, but i really don't know what it is


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

are you able to pull it off? i would try to backwash it with carb cleaner.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, it pops right off. But, i did "backwash" with carb cleaner and it doesn't seem to do anything. I think i may just put it back in..... this isn't my problem, just wanted to get it clean before puttin her back in there. I wish you could order parts for the **** pump!!

Well, now that I look at Runar's.... mine is not nearly that dirty!! So i think I'm good to put it back in
Y'all need and more pictures?.. this thing breaks down pretty well


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

take all the pics you can while you have it out. this is something ive not seen anywhere else.


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

yes mine was very dirty and there was alot of sand there too , i just hope it will work normal from here and ever after

and djscrimm i would clean the gastank too i did it with alot of hot water and wiped it dry


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

All or most new cand trucks have those now mostly in place of fuel filters. They are all fuel strainers or "socks". You can purchase them separately at any parts store (for almost all GM vehicles anyways). I'd assume if the tank areas allows and the sock fits the pump you could use anyone that fits. I should not change your pressure.

Here is one off a 1998 Cavalier










With fuel controls nowadays, you should not be having these problems unless there is dirt in your gas can, you tank or cap is leaking. Filter the fuel (see the sponsor section for a nice cheap option and tool) and see what comes out. A coffee filter inside a funnel works great too.


----------

